# picked up a nice Ray-O-Vac Sportsman



## 97guns (Feb 16, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=140201226198

since coming on board here a few weeks ago ive become interested in the vintage all metal lights and have decided to start collecting them. here is number 1 of the collection. it looks to be in really good shape, costed me $13.67 shipped.


----------



## swampgator (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice score. Great price too. I picked up an 2D Eveready Capitan and a 2D Ranger in the past year or so. I'm still looking for a Sportsman.


----------



## Big_Ed (Feb 16, 2009)

Way to go! Those are real classics. I have a couple of oldies myself, including a Ray-O-Vac Sportsman 2D mint in box, and a couple Eveready Captain 2D cells. Gotta love 'em!


----------



## 97guns (Feb 18, 2009)

well heres number 2 of the vintage collection

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...380103524013&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1

it was only $6.99 shipped and it looks pretty decent too. i think im in trouble, i havn't even received these yet and im looking at several others. i may have to just limit the collection to ray o vac and eveready to keep it within reason.

i am a knife and gun guy for the most part with my handle saying it all in the gun dept and getting really close with the blades but one good thing about picking up these retro lights is that they are alot cheaper than my first 2 loves. for the price of a knife i can snag 10-20 of these things and for the price of a gun i can accumulate 30+ of them. im either in for some serious trouble or alot of fun......


----------



## Big_Ed (Feb 18, 2009)

Another good score. That looks like it might be from the 1980's, maybe the last version of the metal Captains? You're starting a nice collection there. Given, they're not in the same league as the new LED lights seen here on CPF, but they are really neat, and cheap. They're pieces of flashlight history.


----------

